# Archive site for All LGB Exploded parts and Service diagrams



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

This may be redundant but here's an on line link to all LGB exploded view diagrams.. 


LGB Products Exploded Parts Archive


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Stan - I didn't know about this one. I found the drawing for my LGB Switcher. I have a p/n 23620, but I found drawing no. 20630 that matches what I have, which is presently a pile of parts. Maybe with the help of the drawing, I'll get it back together someday!


----------



## smlyons (May 17, 2008)

Any other source beside the exploded one? I need to find and work with part numbers for various units rather than item numbers that are contained on this site. Thanks


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm not sure how ordering parts, now that LGB of America is no longer alive. However, when I ordered parts in the past, I simply gave them the loco 

number and then the number beside the part it points to on the diagram. I don't believe there are part numbers as most of us think of them, i.e. 

multiple digits.


----------

